# Covering a warehouse floor - using scissor lifts



## DunesPainting (Jul 22, 2016)

What do you all use and/or recommend for protecting a warehouse floor from dryfall? We'll be spraying dryfall, and using multiple scissor lifts. This project is approximately 10,000 sq ft of new construction (cement floor), and approx. 50,000 sq ft of an existing building.

I've read other threads recommending rosin paper, ram board, 4 mil plastic, etc. Which will hold up better with scissor lifts, and is the most cost effective to put down and use?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats kind of the whole point of using dryfall.... 
So you dont have to.


----------



## DunesPainting (Jul 22, 2016)

Woodco said:


> Thats kind of the whole point of using dryfall....
> So you dont have to.


I know, but the last project we sprayed dryfall on, it ended up not all drying before hitting the floor . The flooring contractor charged the GC $25,000 to clean it off the floors, so I'm trying to avoid that again. Luckily, the GC was a friend of mine on that project.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If the humidity is high and temps low it can take dryfall a lot longer distance to dry. I have never seen anything work perfect when you drive a lift over it and turn. Ram boerd on that scale would be way expensive.You might try the plastic that is used to tent projects in the winter. Comes in big sheets that is reusable. I don't like those kinds of projects.Works out best if the floor is getting polished after paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Spraying Dryfall in Warehouse*

I did one not too long ago, just over 300 gals of alkyd dryfall. 6 mil 20' wide plastic laid 1st, #30 roofing felt covering the plastic seams, a few sheets of ply at the halfway point to keep everything down in really big spaces, then rolls of carpet around the outer perimeter. On the lower ceilings, we also used the carpet at the halfway point to help dry off/clean up the tires. Carpet rolls can be sourced cheap off Craigslist or call around to carpet companies and ask about their surplus, which they all have, and are usually more than willing to let go for real cheap. 

*Spray adhesive is the key!* (3m Super 77 or similar). We took and sprayed each end of the plastic with spray adhesive before tacking it down, which really helps, especially at the seams. Also sprayed adhesive on seams before rolling out the roofing felt, which keeps it from sliding around, as long as the ends are secured so it doesn't roll up. 

Rosin paper tears after a bit of driving over top of it, even if you're not trying to turn on it. Ramboard might be somewhat useful to keep outer perimeter of plastic down in some situations, but then you need some way of securing the Ramboard. In those situations, I've found #30 carpet felt to be more effective, since it'll lay flat with only plywood laid over it at the ends.

Main thing is to do your turns on plywood or carpet, so if you're doing the lid in sections, place carpet or ply at the turning points.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

The first time I ever had a spray gun in my hand was dryfall on a warehouse deck. We used a Speeflo Bulldog. It was a typical 28' deck height and, if IRC, clean up was handled by a commercial floor sweeper- one of those ride-on jobs. Depending upon humidity it's going to dry in 10- 12 feet. Plastic is over-kill but, may be required by a scaredy cat GC.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

DunesPainting said:


> What do you all use and/or recommend for protecting a warehouse floor from dryfall? We'll be spraying dryfall, and using multiple scissor lifts. This project is approximately 10,000 sq ft of new construction (cement floor), and approx. 50,000 sq ft of an existing building.
> 
> I've read other threads recommending rosin paper, ram board, 4 mil plastic, etc. Which will hold up better with scissor lifts, and is the most cost effective to put down and use?


We have done tons of jobs like this. Use 3-4 mil plastic and you will be fine. Never trust dryfall to dry completely plus your lift tires will smash the paint into the concrete and create issues.


----------

